# Eos speaker upgrade



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi,
Has anyone changed the speakers in their EOS?
If so what size/fit are the various speakers and how do the panels come off?
I haven't got Dynaudio option







and I'm hoping to make some sound improvements!
Thanks for any help.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos speaker upgrade (Cakeboy)*

I believe the size are 6.5 and are round not oval. I got the italian Hertz speakers.... nice soft sound with great fidelity... BTW the Dynaudio are available if you want to install them.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Dynaudio UK told me it wasn't possible to retrofit the system. I now see it's advertised on German Ebay for about 495 euros. Big job?
John


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Eos speaker upgrade (Cakeboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cakeboy* »_Hi,
Has anyone changed the speakers in their EOS?
If so what size/fit are the various speakers and how do the panels come off?
I haven't got Dynaudio option







and I'm hoping to make some sound improvements!
Thanks for any help.

Yes. I had Focal 165 V3E 3 way separates (6", 4", 20mm tweeter) in the front and Focal 165V 2 way separates (6", 20mm tweeter) in the rear installed. They sound great. AMS Car Stereo in San Jose put them in. No detail on how the panels come off, but they all fit in the stock locations under the panel. Price for fronts, rears, plus install was about $1700.
http://www.focal-fr.com/car/en/ 
Because they are a better speaker, and I am still using the stock amplification, there is some loss in volume. But at full volume I can still make my ears hurt (As a test only, save your hearing and listen at reasonable levels), so there is enough power. 
Next is adding a Amp to drive the speakers with more power (Better fuller sound at lower levels) and will add a Sub (More Bass) when the JL Audio TW5 Thin-Line Subwoofer Drivers comes out (Fall 2007). Mounting depth is 2.5" and my shop says we should be able to build a nice enclosure about 4" deep. This will fit nicely against the rear seats without giving up a lot of trunk space.
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/jlau...d=213 
One last comment on car audio. I have had pairs of speakers in my Jetta, Touareg, and EOS that range from $300 a pair up to $1000 a pair. I was shown a pair of Focals that were $4000 a pair (Not in my budget). You can hear the difference as you go up in price. You can spend a little or a lot. Set your budget, demo the speakers at a good stereo shop, and spend what you are comfortable with. And most of all, enjoy your stereo.


----------



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Eos speaker upgrade (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_
Yes. I had Focal 165 V3E 3 way separates (6", 4", 20mm tweeter) in the front and Focal 165V 2 way separates (6", 20mm tweeter) in the rear installed. They sound great. AMS Car Stereo in San Jose put them in. No detail on how the panels come off, but they all fit in the stock locations under the panel. Price for fronts, rears, plus install was about $1700.
http://www.focal-fr.com/car/en/ 
Because they are a better speaker, and I am still using the stock amplification, there is some loss in volume. But at full volume I can still make my ears hurt (As a test only, save your hearing and listen at reasonable levels), so there is enough power. 


Very very interesting themacnut, It is good to hear that even the stock radio sounds better with just a speaker upgrade. I am finding that the current setup starts sounding nasty at higher volumes, and was hoping speakers were a factor. I'll try and do a hunt for those speakers, $1700 is a bit steep (uses a lot of my budget) was possibly looking at changing head unit as well. Any idea how much of that was install cost? Do you know if they had any depth/mounting issues, as I would prefer to save money by fitting them myself if possible.


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_I believe the size are 6.5 and are round not oval. I got the italian Hertz speakers.... nice soft sound with great fidelity... BTW the Dynaudio are available if you want to install them. 

archiea, do you have the model number of your speakers, did you change them all? Where would I find the correct dynaudio speakers?

_Quote, originally posted by *GurnyGub* »_Dynaudio UK told me it wasn't possible to retrofit the system. I now see it's advertised on German Ebay for about 495 euros. Big job?
John

John, any link for the ebay listing? I too would like to be able to retrofit the Dynaudio, but I suspect it would be a really big job. As it is factory fit only, I suspect it is a completely different loom from the dash to the amp under seat and the speakers, a complete rip out job.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Eos speaker upgrade (Cakeboy)*

Install was $300.


----------



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Eos speaker upgrade (themacnut)*

Does any one have the schematic of the 10 speaker rcd500 configuration, non- dynaudio? Is there any pre-out on the RCD500?
I been talking to my local car audio installers, and one of the issues that came up is whether the stock system has crossovers tucked away somewhere. They recommend that any replacement speaker setup uses a matching crossover, otherwise it will sound pants.
Themacnut, it your still out there, did your install use the focal crossovers? 
The installers are kind of pushing me to change the head unit, but if I could stick with the RCD500 and just improve the quality of the sound, that be great.



_Modified by Cakeboy at 4:13 PM 6-14-2007_


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Eos speaker upgrade (Cakeboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cakeboy* »_
Themacnut, it your still out there, did your install use the focal crossovers? 
_Modified by Cakeboy at 4:13 PM 6-14-2007_

I think they did use the cross overs. I am currently running on the stock amplication, but plan to upgrade later. Will still retain the head unit as is. This can be accomplished with line levers prior to amplication.


----------



## joakim6945 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Eos speaker upgrade (Cakeboy)*

We don't have the RCD 500 here, laddie.


----------



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Eos speaker upgrade (joakim6945)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joakim6945* »_We don't have the RCD 500 here, laddie.

Maybe not where you are but the EU members do.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Eos speaker upgrade (Cakeboy)*

I'm pretty sure we get it here, too. If I'm not mistaken, the RCD500 is the upgraded stereo with the in-dash MP3 CD changer.


----------

